# Daisy bad breath



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

Today my little girl is 5months old and she has just lost her 1st tooth too. (I'm sure the tooth fairy will leave a coin under her blanket). HOwever over the last 2-3 weeks we have noticed her breath has become rather fishy (I feed her dry food and boiled chick). I did also purchase some doggy toothpaste and finger brush, which hopefully might help. Any comments on why she has this problem would be welcome.
P


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Its more than likely her anal glands that need emptying. It causes their breath to smell fishy. There is advice on the internet on how to empty them if you do not wich to pay the vet or a groomer.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Its probably her anal glands that need emptying its causes their breath to smell as they try bit their bums to releave it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We found this when Lola was teething. The vet said it was the open gums from the teeth falling out, little food particles get caught and give smelly breath. Brushing teeth/gums will help if this is the cause for your little Daisy's breath. Now Lola's new teeth have come in she doesn't have the fishy smell anymore.


----------



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi thanks for that... apparently if Daisy wasn't 'scooting' it prob wasn't her anal glands. I have noticed since (her now 4th tooth has come out and) I've been brushing her teeth its getting better.


----------



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

YOure so right thank you


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great stuff! Glad you got it's sorted! It's usually a simple matter!


----------

